# The hero of Raypond, the fsh they call Jayne!(song)



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

So, I loved the TV show FireFly, and when I got Jayne, (because his face is ugly >.<) I named him Jayne, like Jayne Cobb. I made a song 'bout Jayne(the fish).

Here we go!



 #cg_msg_content _filtered { font-family: "Cambria"; }#cg_msg_content p.MsoNormal, #cg_msg_content li.MsoNormal, #cg_msg_content div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }#cg_msg_content div.Section1 { } Jayne! 
The Fish they call Jayne! 
He robbed from the shrimp and he gave to the fish, 
He swam up to the shrimp and he gave him what for. 
Our love for him now, aint hard to explain, 
The hero of Raypond, the fish they call Jayne! 

Our Jayne saw the fishs' backs breakin' 
He saw the fishs’ lament 
And he saw the magistrate takin' 
Every pellet and leavin' five crumbs 
So he said, "You can't do that to my fishys" 

"You can't crush them under your heel" 
Jayne strapped on his bag
And in five seconds flat 
Stole everything Boss shrimpins had to steal 

He robbed from the shrimp and he gave to the fish 
Stood up to the Shrimp and he gave him what for 
Our love for him now ain't hard to explain 
The Hero of Raypond, the fish they call Jayne 

Now here is what separates heroes 
From common fish like you and I 
The fish they call Jayne 
He turned 'round his fins 
And let that food hit the tank 
He dropped it onto our houses 
He dropped it into our yards 
And the fish they call Jayne 
He turned round his fins 
And headed out for the stars 

He robbed from the shrimp and he gave to the fish 
Stood up to the Shrimp and he gave him what for 
Our love for him now ain't hard to explain 
The Hero of Raypond, the fish they call Jayne!


((do you like it? tell me what you think please!))


pretty :BIGcool: don't-ya-ch think?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg that is so awesome!!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Yay!! I am glad you like it! it is a 'parady' of "The Hero Of Canton" 
here is the real song: http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8omJvCrwRdY


:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

also, this is a really good song: http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mher704il6I&feature=related


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol! cute AND funny! i love it!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Yay people like it!! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D 

it is a 'parity' of The hero of Canton' I'll get you a link :-D

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8omJvCrwRdY


----------

